# Game 79: Celtics @ Heat (4/12 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, April 12, 2013 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports/NBA TV*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    


    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade says he'll be back for this one. Lebron should give it a go as well. As should Bosh if he's over the flu.

Celtics meanwhile announced that KG and Pierce wont be making the trip and are out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Guessing they start Green and hope he goes all Bob McAdoo again?

What makes you think LeBron will play? Just assuming they try to go back to full-strength with Wade back?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, I think they wanna get a couple of games with everyone in again. Also don't think he re-tweaked anything and just missed the last game because it was a back to back.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

True. LeBron may've just been referring to the back ends of the two b2b sets when saying he wouldn't play the remainder.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron, Wade, and Bosh will play tonight. UD and Shane get the night off.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Heat citing Shane's knee as the reason, but he says he expects to play Sunday.

Man, after a 28-13 1st half, we're at 34-3 the 2nd half of the season.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Jace said:


> Heat citing Shane's knee as the reason, but he says he expects to play Sunday.
> 
> Man, after a 28-13 1st half, we're at 34-3 the 2nd half of the season.


wouldn't mind going 34-3 in the next two post season's coming up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Only 16 wins per postseason.

Wonder if we'll start Miller or Shard tonight. Guessing Lewis.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Jace said:


> Only 16 wins per postseason.
> 
> Wonder if we'll start Miller or Shard tonight. Guessing Lewis.


exactly 16+16 = 34.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, I see Shard getting the start as well. But Mario/Wade/Miller/Lebron/Bosh is the lineup we thought we'd see a ton of way back in 2010. Havent seen it much, if at all. Maybe tonight we'll get extended minutes of it. 

Wonder who our backup PF will be? Will we dust off Juwan?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Doubt it. Boston likes to go uber-small against us, so it'll probably be Shard or Miller, whichever doesn't start.

Hoping we experiment a lot with the stars + Miller.



doctordrizzay said:


> exactly 16+16 = 34.


Is this more trolling or do you need a new abacus?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo goes with Miller and not Lewis, as Boston goes with a 3-guard lineup. Lee/Bradley/Crawford/Green/Bass.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Miniscule chance this could be Spo testing out a potential real starting lineup. I've been really intrigued by putting Miller with this group. Four creators + Bosh. Thee shooters + LeWade. Miller defends better than Rashard too.

We're wearing green shoes out of respect for Jason Terry. RIP.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Horrible foul call for Jordan Crawford. LeBron didn't just go straight up, he was drifting backwards.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Heat finally score on the :manbearpig:

2-6 Boston.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

These refs are a step slow in the early going.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Well this group couldnt look much worse. Next lineup experiment please


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2-9 shooting, but they've gotten pretty good looks.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:manbearpig: !!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mike's missed open 3's have jammed things up. So it goes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron dunkathon so far


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

All MBP O so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

MBP doing it all.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh, nice and easy. That's the beauty of having all these creators.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And there's your requisite bad J from Wade. They're just too tempting sometimes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Milller2TheBench please.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And there it is, here comes Rashard.

EDIT: ...For Bosh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Is this as ugly as it looks on the play by play? Wade seems super rusty


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Pretty much. Mostly everyone's missing easy/good looks.

The Fighting Clowns throw up 30+ point quarters. The Heatles are at 12 points with 2:19 left in the 1st.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whoah triple mobile post


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We can't play much worse offense.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Talk about shitting the bed this quarter


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jeff Green going all Jeff Green on us


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The first Green dunk was just him getting the matchup with Birdman. The 2nd was awful PnR coverage on our part. Embarrassing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

27-17 after 1

Yes, they do look rusty, but dont think we'd be saying that if Mike Miller was hitting those open 3's that he'd been hitting for the past 2 weeks.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ditch the stupid green shoes!

Rashard had one a 3 go in and out too. We haven't seen any Bosh J's. Feels like we haven't even started playing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice lefty lay-in by Cole.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oooph, Wade looks bad. And every time he misses or turns it over, Boston scores. It's his curse.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade finds Ray for the LC3. There you go.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 333

Finally. Last 2 home games have been a struggle to hit 3's.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The Heat is on! (1st quarter shooting)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333 again

Great ball movement


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

RALC3 again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 3333

How about the confidence in his shot?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole you crazy ****. Where are these 3-balls coming from?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Lewis 3 in and out again. Felt like too much time on that one.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade TO. Boston score.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jesus Cole and Bird.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Andersen keeps getting in trouble switching on Green.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade J in transition. Not an ideal shot, but he was in good rhythm.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Slow start as usual. Need to fix that.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole same spot from 3 off the Chalmers drive and dish.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 3333

It is pretty crazy how much his shot has improved during the season


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chalmers tries out Cole's spot. Succ3ss!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a pass by Lebron. My goodness.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

LeBron's shot was tough.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We've scored 44 points the last 14 minutes or so.

Another bailout foul for Crawford. WTF?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I thought that LeBron pass to Wade was a deflection. The King is good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Wade to end the half

Great find by Lebron

58-50 at the half

41 2nd quarter points. Heat were down 13 a minute into the 2nd.

Heat end up shooting 59% in the half after the slow shooting 1st quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sweet ball movement.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat move the ball so beautifully now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade turnover in transition, subsequently gets a 3 drilled in his face. It's mandatory.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Here comes _that _Jordan Crawford.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Crawford shooting the Celtics back in the game.

He'll do the opposite soon.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great ball movement again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dat ball be zippin'.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So many late calls by this crew.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Bosh

The ball movement right now is insane


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice pass LBJ2Bosh for the easy 2.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Miller can't hit shit tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Silly pull up 3 Chalmers. Kinda LeBron's fault there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jeez, Mike. Cant buy a basket tonight.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Jace said:


> Milller2TheBench please.


Again.

Please.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Birdman...that pass was Joelian. Congrats. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis 333

nice 1-2 game between Miller and Lewis


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Big 3 at the end of the shotclock from Lewis.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I hate Jeff Green


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis 333 again

Lewis is going off


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

L333WIS


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rashard's playing D on an NBA level now. So good to see. He worried the shit out of me earlier in the year. That was ugly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

87-75 after 3

Celtics doing a nice job of hanging around.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Nice to see shard doin his thing!

Let Bron and Wade chill in the fourth. The fightin clowns got this


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Heat break franchise record for made 3's. This team is re-writing the entire Heat record book.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This non-big 3 lineup continues to play well. Wont see it much, if at all in the playoffs, but I'd feel confident in them playing for a little stretch of time if we had to.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis 3333 and the foul!

He's on fire


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

R4SHARD!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Rashard Lewis is on fire.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ray2Shard !


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This is some Orlando circa 2009 ish.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Is that foul call on Bird necessary? Seem a lot worse and more harmful let go.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade content to shoot a ton of dumb jumpers. Hope he doesn't do this in the playoffs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Wade content to shoot a ton of dumb jumpers. Hope he doesn't do this in the playoffs.


Get em all out now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Is Jeff Green still mad at us that he sucked donkey dong in the 2011 series?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That was weird. I wasn't sure if Green was actually asking out of the game, but all the beat writers are saying he was. Doc still didn't foul or call TO.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade rocking the dual-sleeve look. Haven't seen that out of him since 2010. Wonder if there's an ailment related to it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Raptors beat the Bulls again.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

ATL tied with CHI now?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LBJ back in with 7 minutes left.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> ATL tied with CHI now?


In the loss column, yes. But the Bulls still hold the tie breaker. 

Hawks and Bucks tied with 5 minutes to go .


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333

Vintage Ray 3


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

RALC3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat up 16 and Wade at 30 minutes played. I'm guessing his night is done.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The Sonic boys are swaggy tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh having a rough go with the J tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nets beat the Pacers. The 3 seed is still up for grabs as well.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Finally :bosh2::bosh2::bosh1:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn. The "bosh2" face is gone? :bosh2:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Terry with the tech from the grave.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

"I wonder if Terry's impressed with that, Eric." One of Tony's best.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL Terry.

LeBron on Bradley.

Haha, Terry's frustrated.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo said Wade wouldnt play his usual 34-36 minutes. He played 33 so he didnt lie


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> "I wonder if Terry's impressed with that, Eric." One of Tony's best.


Heard the ESPN call so much I had forgotten Tony said that. Great line.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If that rebound mattered I'd be going bonkers right now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think we can call this one. 63 wins. 35-3 the 2nd half of the season (losses to IND, CHI, NY (w/o LeWade)). 3 games to go.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Too early for this lineup.

Cole you gotta know the clock.

Timeout? **** me. Let it go Doc. You can win tomorrow in ORL to lockup the 7.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Doc...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 3333

Dagger


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole is scorching from 3.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL. Shavlik Randolph thought he could score on the Warden. This ain't the CBA son.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Juwan you were supposed to shoot that 3.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL Eric Reid thought JJ was shooting a 3 to beat the final buzzer?

Hawks win.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 109-101

Nice win after the really slow start. 

Wade looked rusty, but had a nice all around game. 

Lebron was Lebron.

Bosh was solid.

Bench was terrific.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LBJ's 8-10 tonight puts him at 56.5% for the season. :eek8:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: Bosh headbutted a towel then stared at the towel. Left Jax and Lebron speechless :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Need to start talking about the race for the 3 seed. 2 games separate the Nets and Pacers. Both have 3 remaining.

Pacers have @ NY, @ Celtics, and Sixers remaining. 

Nets have @ Raptors, Wizards and Pistons remaining.

Nets own the tie breaker.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Whoa. Didn't even notice that. Looks like BRO has a good shot at the 3. What happened Indy?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Injuries. No granger and I think PG was injured at times this year.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They haven't had Granger basically all year. I'm talking about recent slippage. Hibbert started the year off rough and has since turned it around.


----------

